# Kevin McHale will be taking an immediate leave of absence



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> @HoustonRockets Head Coach Kevin McHale will be taking an immediate leave of absence from the team to attend to a personal family matter.


,,,


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hope everything's okay for him.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

His daughter is ill.


----------



## asiasportwriter (Nov 13, 2012)

I hope everything's well for him and his family, true enough that more than anything else, family is very important and amidst winning what matter is being at the side of your love ones when they need you.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Condolences to Kevin McHale's family today...McHale's 22 year old daughter (Sasha) reportedly has died.


http://www.facebook.com/MinnesotaScore


----------

